# Can anyone identify this plant?



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

I have this plant growing in my low light low tech tank, got it from a friend but he didn't know what it was... Anyone here know?

Seems to grow slowly but has spread out quite a bit over time... leaves are about 1" long


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Interesting plant! It looks somewhat familiar to me, is the leaves waxy?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like Echinodorus tenellus.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Echinodorus tenellus x2


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like Lilaeopsis brasiliensis (micro sword) to me~


----------



## cheaman (Apr 22, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Looks like Lilaeopsis brasiliensis (micro sword) to me~


X 2 on the Lilaeopsis


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

*ad the winner is...*

Looks most like Microsword to me so Lilaeopsis brasiliensis wins!

thanks eveveryone for playing


----------

